# Make an acronym out of the previous poster's word



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

Here's another idea I got from Smashboards, but slightly different. This comes from a thread called 6 letter sentences (or 7) in the Disco Room. Basically one person gives the next person a word to make a sentence out of. These would (as the name suggests) be six to seven words long. But I'm going to let you post any word for the next person to make a sentence or acronym out of, no matter the length. But... keep it reasonable. Okay?
Also, if you see a repeat word, don't worry about it. Just let the next person acronymize it.
Alright, here's the first word.

VOTE.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2016)

Very Obscene Travel Expenses (maybe to Worlds 2017? )

Next: TINY


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

Try In New York
(speaking of Worlds, my mom and I estimated a trip for the whole family would be $12,228, but my friend begs to differ)
Next: TOWEL


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 29, 2016)

Telepathic Oceanographers Were Entering Laos 
(Laos is a communist country, I think)
Next: Micro


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 29, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Telepathic Oceanographers Were Entering Laos
> (Laos is a communist country, I think)
> Next: Micro


Mimicking Iguanas Can Repel Obesity 

Next: Iguana


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

If GuanLongs unpop, are neckties available?

Next: CAMEL


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 29, 2016)

Can't ambush man-eating-llamas.

Next: GALAXY


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

Great! Amazing! Like an X-ray yo-yo!

Next: GRASS


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 29, 2016)

Green, red, and super stupid

Next: SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS (good luck...)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 29, 2016)

Sand Under Pencil Ergonomics Repel Californian Andy Lee In Fragrant Rash Artichokes Grieving In Lackluster Iguana Saturday Tapestry In Concentrated Enamel Xenon Pottery Isles And Larry Is Dancing On Colored Igneous Overpriced Umbrella Shoes

WEILONG.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 29, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Sand Under Pencil Ergonomics Repel Californian Andy Lee In Fragrant Rash Artichokes Grieving In Lackluster Iguana Saturday Tapestry In Concentrated Enamel Xenon Pottery Isles And Larry Is Dancing On Colored Igneous Overpriced Umbrella Shoes
> 
> WEILONG.


When eating ice, lick only normal glaciers

Next: NATS


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

National Art Tournament Scene.

Next: Cube


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 29, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> National Art Tournament Scene.
> 
> Next: Cube


Can U Be Exact?

Next: SMILE


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sooooo, Matt is like Eric?

Next: YIAY (Anyone get the reference?)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yo, I am yawning
Next: yawning


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 29, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Yo, I am yawning
> Next: yawning



You are why nobody is nonstop gaming

Next: Xylophone


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

Xavier's yawn looks on park hand of no elephants. (Sorry.)

Next: FIRE


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 29, 2016)

Farting In Rowe's Ear (don't ask this was the first thin to come to mind)

FARTING


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 29, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Xavier's yawn looks on park hand of no elephants. (Sorry.)
> 
> Next: FIRE



Fun is reading encyclopedias 

Next: encyclopedias


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

Eugene, nobody can yammer completely long on pizza. Everyone dies in a second.

Next person.. shoot, wrong thread.

Next: FOUR


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 29, 2016)

Fish On Unicycle Roads

SLIPPERY


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 29, 2016)

So, Lately I've Pondered Painting Every Raccoon Yellow

Next: PLACEBO


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 29, 2016)

Pleasures Like A Cool, Excellent Boat Oar (Man, my acronyms are traaaaaash.)

Next: UNDO


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 30, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Pleasures Like A Cool, Excellent Boat Oar (Man, my acronyms are traaaaaash.)
> 
> Next: UNDO



Unique new daily offers

Next: Zemdegs


----------



## Abo (Jul 30, 2016)

Ze extreme meme dude eats godly sausages 

Word: PRETZEL


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 30, 2016)

Pretty Relaxed Eels Tasting Zero Elephant Legs

Word: Cockroach


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 30, 2016)

Come On, Crazy Ken's Rapping On A Cheese House (Whether he's making a song about cheese houses or he's knocking on his local mouse's door we may never know.)

Next: TRAIL


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 30, 2016)

Tigers Reek After Inhaling Llama's 

Next: BOGUS


----------



## RhysC (Jul 30, 2016)

Buy
*O*ld
*G*erman
*U*nicycles
*S*ometime.

Next: *RUBIK'S CLOCK*


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 30, 2016)

Really? Under Bones Is Kurt's Sandwich. Crazy Legs Owns Cool Kites.

Fun fact, Crazy Legs is actually the nickname of a competitive eater... I mean... glutton. He holds the world record for pancake eating, and came in last at this year's hot dog eating contest with a grand total of 1 hot dog, compared to Joey Chestnut's 70. Aaaaaaaand I guess he has a kite collection now. COOL.

Next: DOWN


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 30, 2016)

Rewrap Undead Boys In K-marts Special Christmas Locker Over Chuggaconroys Karma.
and Dodge Only White Nerds?

ORDWAYPERSYN


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 30, 2016)

DOWN: Don't Own Wallets Now.

ORDWAYPERSYN: Owell, Rso Dmuch Wfor Akeeping Ythe Plengths Eof Rall Sthe Ywords Nreasonable.

Oh no... I can't make an off-topic thread without snakes.

NEXT: SNAKE


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 30, 2016)

Someone needs amazing Kian's edges. 

Next: BLD


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 30, 2016)

Be like Daniel

NEXT:Roux


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 30, 2016)

Random Ox, Unplayable Xylophone.

Next: FOX


----------



## Abo (Jul 30, 2016)

Feeling out xenophobes 

Puppy


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 30, 2016)

Abo said:


> Feeling out xenophobes
> 
> Puppy



Pretty useless pets people yearn

Next: FAZ 

(Hint: Zeroing)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 30, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Pretty useless pets people yearn
> 
> Next: FAZ
> 
> (Hint: Zeroing)


F2L After Zeroing or Fat Ass Zebra

Next: INDIGO


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 30, 2016)

Identifying Nice Dogs, In Ghostlike Oxygen 

Word: supercalafragalisticexpialadoshus


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 30, 2016)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Identifying Nice Dogs, In Ghostlike Oxygen
> 
> Word: supercalafragalisticexpialadoshus


It's been done bro


----------



## Abo (Jul 30, 2016)

Bromine rekz oxygen

MEMELORD


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 30, 2016)

Many Energetic Moyu Entrepreneurs Love Overlubed Radioactive Dayans.

Sorry for being a pain in the neck...
PNEUMONOULTRAMICROSCOPICSILICOVOLCANOCONIOSIS


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 30, 2016)

****

Pied Nerds End Up Missing Opera. No Ogre Usually Lets Tame Rodents And Mindless Iguanas Cross Roads Or Scrape Crap Off Pied, Ignorant, Crap Scraping Iguanas. Lunatic In Cool Orange Van On Live Camera Aimed Nerf Over Crazy Onlooking Nerds In Ohio State. I'm Stumped.

Next: GOLDCUBES


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 30, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> F**k
> 
> Pied Nerds End Up Missing Opera. No Ogre Usually Lets Tame Rodents And Mindless Iguanas Cross Roads Or Scrape Crap Off Pied, Ignorant, Crap Scraping Iguanas. Lunatic In Cool Orange Van On Live Camera Aimed Nerf Over Crazy Onlooking Nerds In Ohio State. I'm Stumped.
> 
> Next: GOLDCUBES


Get out, Lenny, dishes can undermine big, eccentric squares.
Lel
Next: Squares


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 30, 2016)

Some Questions Under Advanced Restriction Enjoy Square-1

ZEMDEGS


----------



## asacuber (Jul 30, 2016)

already done


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 30, 2016)

asacuber said:


> already done


Awesome lamas really eat Asian dishes. Your dog owns no elephants

Next: llamas


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 30, 2016)

Last layer algs makes anything simpler

Next: Hiese


----------



## asacuber (Jul 30, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Awesome lamas really eat Asian dishes. Your dog owns no elephants
> 
> Next: llamas



I was referring to the previous comment but K whatever

Hi, I eat some eggs.

Next: Hustleloyaltyrespect
(lol)


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 30, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> It's been done bro


 My bad


----------



## Abo (Jul 30, 2016)

Men yield behind awesome dogs

BOWL


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 30, 2016)

Bad oranges will linger

Super


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 30, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> Bad oranges will linger
> 
> Super


Save Uber Portuguese elephant rhino

Next: rhino


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 30, 2016)

Really Horrible Inversed Notations Obliterate

FLUFFYALLIGATOR


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 30, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Really Horrible Inversed Notations Obliterate
> 
> FLUFFYALLIGATOR



Friends love using Fridrich for yucky algorithmic last layer. I got a tiny onion ring.

Next: JOHNCENA


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 30, 2016)

Just on ham, not crackers, eggs, nor apples.

Next: SEVEN


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Several Evil V-Cubes End Naturally

Next: YOUTUBE


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yo, Over Under That Umbrella Be Excellent.

Next: HAIKU


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 31, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Yo, Over Under That Umbrella Be Excellent.
> 
> Next: HAIKU



Hollywood actors implicate killer unicorns

Next: LITTLE EINSTEIN


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 31, 2016)

Lets Incinerate Tina Turners Lollipop Earrings. Every Insect Never Sounded Terrible Except In Nebraska.

NEBRASKA


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 31, 2016)

Not Everybody's Boring, Richard. A Snail Kite Approaches.

Next: REASONABLE


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 31, 2016)

Rate Every Anteater So One Nails All Boards Like Elvis.

BANANA.


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 31, 2016)

Bad Acronym: Nana

Hippopotamus


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hungry Intelligent People Praise Octahedrons. Patients Often Train At My Uncle's Street

INTERGALACTICALLY


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Jul 31, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Hungry Intelligent People Praise Octahedrons. Patients Often Train At My Uncle's Street
> 
> INTERGALACTICALLY


Intergalactic neusances tear electric rodents, grapes and lamps all connected to illuminati certificates at little league yachts.
Lel
Next: REDROVER


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rare Ekans Drives Right Over Vaporeon. Extremely Realistic.

Only some people will get that xD

Next: Rattata


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 31, 2016)

Rampaging Arceus takes things a tad aggressively 

Ketchum


----------



## Tom606060 (Jul 31, 2016)

Killing Elephant tails can hatch underwater melons.

PNEUMONOULTRAMICROSCOPICSILICOVOLCANOCONIOSIS


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 31, 2016)

Penguins Never Eat Undercooked Meat Over Never-ending Oval Umbrellas Licking Tarzan's Rad Arrow Man In Chrome Reading Overdramatic Potato's In Cooking Spoons In Lava Inching Close On Various Orange Lovely Cards And Nice Octopuses Could Only Near In On Sour Indigo Salmons.

WCA


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 31, 2016)

Why Create Acronyms? 

CROSSBAR


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 31, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Why Create Acronyms?
> 
> CROSSBAR



Cubers referee others so schedules become accurate representations 

Next: LEAGUE OF LEGENDS


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lucas Enjoys Aolongs Greatly. Uncle Ed Obviously Fixes, Lubes, Enjoys Guoguans. Evan Never Does Shengshou.

Next: PARITY


----------



## Turn n' burn (Jul 31, 2016)

Police Attacked Rioters In Texas Yesterday

Next: PRAY


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 31, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Why Create Acronyms?
> 
> CROSSBAR


Just thought of World Class Asshole...



Turn n' burn said:


> Police Attacked Rioters In Texas Yesterday
> 
> Next: PRAY


Pirates Raid Awry Yacht

WIDOW


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Weird Islanders Don't Open Windows

Next: SUBZERO


----------



## asacuber (Jul 31, 2016)

Singers Understand Bass. Zebras Eat Rotten Olives.

Next: HIIMAGLITCH


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Horrendous Italian Iguanas Must Attack Green Lions. Ignorant Tigers Can't Hide.

Next: GPERMUTATIONS


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 31, 2016)

great permutations! Elected, right mum? U thank a turtle, ignorant of national standards.

First time 

Next: SPEEDSOLVING.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 31, 2016)

_Skilled Penguins Enter Elves Den, Scarred Old Leader Vanquishes Intruders, Not Good._

Next: HUALONG


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 31, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> _Skilled Penguins Enter Elves Den, Scarred Old Leader Vanquishes Intruders, Not Good._
> 
> Next: HUALONG


Hey, u are like Oscars new guanlong

Next: shishuang


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 31, 2016)

So Harry, Is Scott Hoping Umbrellas Are New GuanLongs?

Next: IMLEGITIMATELYMADBECAUSEANDREWMILLERANDAROLDISCHAPMANWEREBOTHTRADEDAWAYFROMTHEYANKEESSONOWWEHAVEABSOLUTELYNOHOPEFORTHERESTOFTHESEASONFORGETBINGREASONABLEIMNEVERWATCHINGBASEBALLAGAIN.

(Sorry.)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 31, 2016)

I Must Let Every Gym Imitate Tigers In Masks As Tim's Ears Loose yawning Minutes As Dave Bangs Edd's Car Agains Unused Sand Erections As No Duke Rewrites Every Weak Minded Idiots Lemon Lime Energy Rankings As No-one Does. Arnold Raze's Over Loved Diva's In Schizophrenic Compounds Hanging At New Wyoming's El Reactor, Ending Both Ostrich The Hillary Trump. Rags And Dishes Elaborate Discussions About Whining Artichokes Yawning And Nuking Kansas Every Evening Sunset. Sassy Onions Never Organize Whale Wrestling Entertainment Halls After Very Erotic Aardvarks Beg Solemnly Over Lovely Unused Tie Endorser Ladies Yarn. No One Hopes Off Petrified Elefant Fetuses Or Repulsive Tiger Hernias Ever. Rest Every Salmon Together On Fortified Towers High End. Sauce Enterprises Are Suing Ogre's New Fog Ornaments Reacting Ghetto Elve's Tiny Bitter Ivey. New Gourds Really Enjoy Artificial Sandy Orc News As Beijing Likes Eradicating Indeterminate Miles. Now Even Very Endangered Rhino's Wait After The Catching Hands In Nice Grape Baskets As Sulfur Exhaust Bests All Level Leaf's And Grinding All Islanders Now.

SUBMITCH


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 31, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I Must Let Every Gym Imitate Tigers In Masks As Tim's Ears Loose yawning Minutes As Dave Bangs Edd's Car Agains Unused Sand Erections As No Duke Rewrites Every Weak Minded Idiots Lemon Lime Energy Rankings As No-one Does. Arnold Raze's Over Loved Diva's In Schizophrenic Compounds Hanging At New Wyoming's El Reactor, Ending Both Ostrich The Hillary Trump. Rags And Dishes Elaborate Discussions About Whining Artichokes Yawning And Nuking Kansas Every Evening Sunset. Sassy Onions Never Organize Whale Wrestling Entertainment Halls After Very Erotic Aardvarks Beg Solemnly Over Lovely Unused Tie Endorser Ladies Yarn. No One Hopes Off Petrified Elefant Fetuses Or Repulsive Tiger Hernias Ever. Rest Every Salmon Together On Fortified Towers High End. Sauce Enterprises Are Suing Ogre's New Fog Ornaments Reacting Ghetto Elve's Tiny Bitter Ivey. New Gourds Really Enjoy Artificial Sandy Orc News As Beijing Likes Eradicating Indeterminate Miles. Now Even Very Endangered Rhino's Wait After The Catching Hands In Nice Grape Baskets As Sulfur Exhaust Bests All Level Leaf's And Grinding All Islanders Now.
> 
> SUBMITCH



Sudden, unexpected, below Mitchell's impossible three cube hoax

Next: Monday


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 31, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Sudden, unexpected, below Mitchell's impossible three cube hoax
> 
> Next: Monday


More office nonsense, Daniel almost yawned 

Nedt: yawned


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 31, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> More office nonsense, Daniel almost yawned
> 
> Nedt: yawned



You are working, not ever dozing

Next: dozen


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 31, 2016)

dangit! ostriches zap early nukes

BTW, this thread is starting to look a lot like my BLD memo.....

NEXT: Antarctica


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 31, 2016)

A Newt Tried Apples. Really Crazy, Though It Can't Add.

Next: BLIND


----------



## Umm Roux? (Jul 31, 2016)

Bad Luck is not disastrous 

Next word: Eovaldi


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 31, 2016)

Earfuls of valid arguments like directional influence
(Hi, are you a Yankees fan?)
Next: FRIDGE


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Earfuls of valid arguments like directional influence
> (Hi, are you a Yankees fan?)
> Next: FRIDGE



Frid: Gramattical Error

(I'm Canadian, that probably explains a lot about whether I like the Yankees or not)


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 1, 2016)

I might cut a nasty, absolutely daunting Indian Apple. Nap time has absolutely taught Percy Roux of balance and basketball. Like you, entertaining xylophophones passes as little, naughty star argue little of tea and boats. Our underground train weeps high end tables harnessed exponentially, right inside little integrated kites. Entraining telepathic harps ends you and no keys entertaining exponentially. Sour oranges rot. Nice orange tree.
Lel
Next: Peladophobian


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 1, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I might cut a nasty, absolutely daunting Indian Apple. Nap time has absolutely taught Percy Roux of balance and basketball. Like you, entertaining xylophophones passes as little, naughty star argue little of tea and boats. Our underground train weeps high end tables harnessed exponentially, right inside little integrated kites. Entraining telepathic harps ends you and no keys entertaining exponentially. Sour oranges rot. Nice orange tree.
> Lel
> Next: Peladophobian



People enjoy losing a donkey or Pyraminx. However, others bash it after Nationals.

Next: Backwards


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 1, 2016)

British and Canadian kids will always relish delicatessen sandwiches.

Next: Donald Trump


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't Overreact Now, Andy Let Daniel's Tough Rhino Under My Patio.

ICANTTHINKOFSOMETHINGCLEVERTOSAY.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 1, 2016)

Iguanas can amputate nymph's tiny toes. Hank ingests nine kilograms of frankfurters, so Ordway might elect the hallucinating inventor. No good clown leaves elephants variably, endlessly, rapidly tumbling on some animal-yacht.

GREENGLASSDOOR


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 1, 2016)

gee really? even english narcotics give lazy af sloths silly doors or orbiting rooms

NEXT:Volapük


----------



## JanW (Aug 1, 2016)

Very Old Lamps Are Presently Über Kitsch

Next: Hurricane


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 1, 2016)

Humans(us) rarely run in Arctic, nasty environments.

Next word: I can't count


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2016)

I can't add numbers too correctly or understand number theory.

Next: HUNDRED


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> I can't add numbers too correctly or understand number theory.
> 
> Next: HUNDRED


Humans underestimate Norwegian dolphins. Ron eats dolphins

Next: dolphin


----------



## asacuber (Aug 1, 2016)

dead otters like pink horses in NJ

Next: subtomepls


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 1, 2016)

Sassy uguisus take on menacing eels preparing lick-lipping snacks.

CAPSLOCK


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 1, 2016)

for our uninformed rats

Zemdegs


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 1, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> for our uninformed rats
> 
> Zemdegs


Zeroing ended many damn epic gospel stories

Next zeroing


----------



## Turn n' burn (Aug 1, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> for our uninformed rats
> 
> Zemdegs


?


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2016)

Zeroing: Zero Eggs Ride Otters In New Guinea.

Next: ACRONYM


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Zeroing: Zero Eggs Ride Otters In New Guinea.
> 
> Next: ACRONYM


Ants carry rats over New York, Matt.

Next: Sandwich


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Zeroing: Zero Eggs Ride Otters In New Guinea.
> 
> Next: ACRONYM


A cat ride otters now, you mean?
Next: arachnophobia


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Zeroing: Zero Eggs Ride Otters In New Guinea.
> 
> Next: ACRONYM



A corny rhyme on noobs yawning magically

Next corny rhyme

Edit: got snaked by a snake


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Aug 1, 2016)

Jesus, triple snake...


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 1, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Ants carry rats over New York, Matt.
> 
> Next: Sandwich


First of all, how do you know where I live?

Sandwich: Some Arts Now Die While Illnesses Can Happy.

As for the snakes... AAAAAHHHHHHH!

Next: WIRESANDFIRES


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 1, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> First of all, how do you know where I live?
> 
> Sandwich: Some Arts Now Die While Illnesses Can Happy.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you live, I just saw NY and thought New York

Will Ivan Read Esther's sand art neutralizer's dancer fries in Russian, eaten salami?
Next
Shuangren


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I don't know where you live, I just saw NY and thought New York
> 
> Will Ivan Read Esther's sand art neutralizer's dancer fries in Russian, eaten salami?
> Next
> Shuangren


Sarcastic hamburgers undermined a neo-Nazi green radioactive elliptical nuke

Next: Weilong GTS


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 1, 2016)

Wait! Every Inexpensive Lubricant Overrates. Not Good. Gans Too Smooth.

Next: WORLDSTWOTHOUSANDSEVENTEEN


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 1, 2016)

Won't occur 'round Lake Dąbie, since there're walruses over there. However, Ontario, Utah, South Africa, 'n' Denmark still exist. Very eerie 'n those evil, evil nations.

*Disclaimer: No offense meant to any of the locations mentioned. They are not actually evil.*

Next: PYRAMINX


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 1, 2016)

Perform your real awesome mastery in new XTREMES.

Next: KILOMINX


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Lucas Garron said:


> Perform your real awesome mastery in new XTREMES.
> 
> Next: KILOMINX



Kids imply looks often match internal notions Xternally.

Next: Gibberish


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 2, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Kids imply looks often match internal notions Xternally.
> 
> Next: Gibberish


Going Ice Baby Brick Echoes Rationalization Irish Superrespectableness Harmony
^ Gibberish

Next: nonpalatableness


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Now One Neutralizes Pitchers And Large Anonymous Trick Apples Beating Lewd Elves Nesting Erroneous Stapler Staples. (?)

next: THATMADENOSENSE


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

True. Huh, A Three-Meal Average Day Ends Never. Often, Steven Eats New Stupid Eggs

Next: AWORDOFREASONABLELENGTH


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 2, 2016)

Animals were of really dominant order for researchers existed ago. Soon, one Neanderthal already broke lychee. Everything is not going to happen.

Next: Grammar


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 2, 2016)

Good riddance! Anything more mentally aggravating recently?

Next: TAKIS


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 2, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Good riddance! Anything more mentally aggravating recently?
> 
> Next: TAKIS


Tickle a kid in Spain ಠ_ಠ 

Next: thecubicle.us


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 2, 2016)

The Horrible Economy Cannot Understand; Buying Cubicle Lube Ensures Underestimated Success

Next: MULTIBLIND


----------



## JanW (Aug 2, 2016)

Many unsolved layers, turning it blind. Luckily I'm not dyslexic.

Next: dyslexic


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

JanW said:


> Many unsolved layers, turning it blind. Luckily I'm not dyslexic.
> 
> Next: dyslexic


dolphins yawn so loud. edward xii invented chocolate


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

Word? I'll just use chocolate...

Crumbs. Hatred of crumbs, of lamps, and tame elephants.

Next: WORD.


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 2, 2016)

When Ollie runs, duck!

Next: Megaminx


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> When Ollie runs, duck!
> 
> Next: Megaminx


Magical elite gaming action machine Internet network xtreme

Next: magical


----------



## asacuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Monday asks goats if chickens are lunatics.

NextIGMEN


----------



## Abo (Aug 2, 2016)

Menacing agents greet incoherent Californian alpha llamas!

SNAKED 

I got mean ellusive nieces (dunno if it was supposed to say pigmen, so played off of the letters there.

Guitar


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gay unicorns intuitively teach alpacas Roux

Next: alpacas


----------



## asacuber (Aug 2, 2016)

Abo said:


> Menacing agents greet incoherent Californian alpha llamas!
> 
> SNAKED
> 
> ...



Ya its Pigmen xD


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

Always Love Purple Anteater Carcasses Above Sandwiches

Next: EVIL


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Always Love Purple Anteater Carcasses Above Sandwiches
> 
> Next: EVIL


Evil villain Internet lounge

Next: internet


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 2, 2016)

I Never Trust Enlarged Rodent's Neutering Everyones Testicles (Is this appropriate for speed solving?)

Next: APPROPRIATE


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 2, 2016)

A Pikachu Picks Ramen Over Potatoes. Ramen Is A Tasty Edible.

Next: MISSPELL


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

Michael Is Solving Shengshou Pyraminxes Except Last Layer

Next: SHENGSHOUPYRAMINX


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 3, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Michael Is Solving Shengshou Pyraminxes Except Last Layer
> 
> Next: SHENGSHOUPYRAMINX



Slippery hold entices navy guns sure how old use public your right about me is not xylophones

SPEEDCUBESHOP


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> Slippery hold entices navy guns sure how old use public your right about me is not xylophones
> 
> SPEEDCUBESHOP


Slowly peeling electrical eels. Dolphins can't use bad eastsheens. Sad horses only poo.

Next: electrical eels


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

Every Lizard Eats Crazy Triangles. Rubik's Interesting Cube Enlights. Everyone Likes Spheres.

Next: Erno


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Every Lizard Eats Crazy Triangles. Rubik's Interesting Cube Enlights. Everyone Likes Spheres.
> 
> Next: Erno


Emotional rhinos nurture orphans

Next: emotional


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Energetic monster overtakes Toronto in Ontario not a lot

Next: Prompt


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

Pouring Rice On Miniature Peaches Terrorizes

Next: FRIDRICH


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Pouring Rice On Miniature Peaches Terrorizes
> 
> Next: FRIDRICH


For real is displayed ridiculously ingenious commutator helpful?

Next: commutater


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 3, 2016)

Cubicle.us Obviously Makes Magnificent Umbrellas That Always Try Entering Roux

Next: CLOCK


----------



## sub20oneday (Aug 3, 2016)

clever lillys out clock killing

next: zz-ct


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

sub20oneday said:


> clever lillys out clock killing
> 
> next: zz-ct


Zemdegs zeroing - continue training 

Next FreeFOP


----------



## Cryoo (Aug 3, 2016)

Feliks reply elegant elephant Flapping Over Pencils

Next : Roux


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 3, 2016)

Raging onix uses x-scissor

DNF


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Did not Finnish (jk)
Do not follow
Did noobs finnish?
Discover non-fiction

Next: plus two


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 3, 2016)

Poor Louis. Ummm, So Two Wins, Owen?

Next: FISH


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 3, 2016)

Faz is s*** hot

SLOWNSTEADY


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 3, 2016)

Shonathon Let Oprah Winfrey Nuke Sand Turtles Every Afternoon During Yawsefah (Yawsefah Is a word i came up with)

Gibberish


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 3, 2016)

Great, I brought back every real impersonator sitting here

SHREK


----------



## Matt11111 (Aug 3, 2016)

So Hot. Rice, Elephants, Kites.

I... didn't even try with this one... Ugh.

Next: ANIMATE


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> So Hot. Rice, Elephants, Kites.
> 
> I... didn't even try with this one... Ugh.
> 
> Next: ANIMATE



Animals never intentionally move; animators tame everything.

Next: Donnie


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 4, 2016)

Do orange narwhals not initiate everything?

FANCY


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

Freaking Awesome! Nine Crying Yottaminxes!

Next: TETRAHEDRON


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 4, 2016)

The evil, terrible, rampant attacker has escaped despite reaching our ninjas

MEMES


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 4, 2016)

Many Evil Memelords Enjoy Spongebob

DORITOSMOUNTAINDEW


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 6, 2016)

Dandy Ogre's Rate Inanimate Toenails On Scale Mountains Of Underused Napkin Trays And Inter-dimensional Niobium Dentist Energy. Wow!

FELIKSZEMDEGS


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 6, 2016)

Finally Enjoyed Learning Interesting Killer Subsets. Z-perms = EZ. Many Dreadful, Exotic Gans Succeed

TRIANGULARFRANSISCO


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 8, 2016)

The right intuitive approach now goes (unbelievably...) Line a really few rectangles (another name: squares) into shapes completing obstacles.

HUMUHUMUNUKUNUKUAPUA'A


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey, Uncle Martin. Umbrellas Hold Up Many Undried Noodles. Unbelievably, Kangaroo Umpires Now Understand Ketchup Underestimates Applesauce. Please Understand Always, Aye?

Next: AVERAGEOFTWELVE


----------



## DTCuber (Aug 9, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Hey, Uncle Martin. Umbrellas Hold Up Many Undried Noodles. Unbelievably, Kangaroo Umpires Now Understand Ketchup Underestimates Applesauce. Please Understand Always, Aye?
> 
> Next: AVERAGEOFTWELVE



Awesome Volkswagens enter races as great embers officiate forever those weird election life video editing 

SPEEDCUBESHOPRULES


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 9, 2016)

Some Precious Enemies Emerge Dreadfully. Cold Umbrellas Buy Every Single Hualong. Over Powered, Ridiculous U-perms Lift Excellent Solves.

Next: MOYEW BOWCHWANG


----------



## Boneless (Aug 10, 2016)

Make Offerings Yesterday, Even Wednesday. But Otherwise We Can Have Work And Not Games.

Next: PHYSICAL MOROCCO


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 10, 2016)

Precise Haircuts Yonder Some Idiotic Cream After Lotion. My Own Radioactiveness Offends Colorful Chaos Offline.

Next: YELLOWBOXES


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 14, 2016)

Your Energy Lacks Layers Of Wow. Boy Obsessed Xylophone Eats Space

Next: MOWYOUWAYLONGGPS


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 16, 2016)

My Own Weilong Yields Obvious Unanimity. Why? anyway, You Love Opening Niantic's Great GPS.

Next: IPHONESEVENHYPE


----------



## virginia (Aug 19, 2016)

Ice pees hail on no enchilada so every virgin even knows how you play hockey evenly 

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 20, 2016)

Superior Underwear Praise Every Rocket Crash. Alligators Love Iguanas. Freedom Rises At Greatness. Intergalactic Lasagna Is So Tasty If Certain Emporers' Xylophones Pay. Injured Animals Linger Into Doctors Over Cautiousness. I'm Obviously Under Stuff.

Next: XYLOPHONES


----------



## Cryoo (Aug 20, 2016)

Xavier YOLO lies over porn hoverboard on elevated squads

Next : ZZ-CT


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 21, 2016)

Zbigniew Zborowski Chris Tran


----------



## RennuR (Aug 21, 2016)

ill do an acronym then lol

RUNNINGISFUNNING


----------



## Boneless (Aug 28, 2016)

Really Understand Nicholas Norbert Is Not Going In Southern Forest Under Nefarious Nearby Inclement Nighttime Grapes

INFINITE LEMONS


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 28, 2016)

Injured Ninjas Follow Isolated Nails Into Tiny Elevators. Leo Eats Many Olives; Never Stops.

REFLECTIONS


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Aug 28, 2016)

Ray Expects Fred's LingAo. Electric Cities Teach Idiotic Oranges, No Stopping!

BECAUSEIMAPOTATO


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Aug 30, 2016)

BOI EVEN COWS ACT "UDDERLY" STUPID EVERYTIME I MAKE A POT OF TEA AT THE OCEAN



WHYNOT?


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 3, 2016)

When Hosting Youtube Never Obscure Truth.

Next:

FAKE


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 3, 2016)

Fans After Kilominxes Excite

Next: KILOMINX


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 4, 2016)

Knocking Idiots Leaning On More Irrigations Named "X" (kinda cheating there xD)

Next: LL SKIP


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

lucky lenny, someone knows it pinches

Next: Supercalifragilisticexpialudocious

(rule: whoever does this automatically gets a like from whoever sees that post)


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 14, 2016)

Simon's Ultra Pinch's Enormous Roast Cooking Amy's Lions Is Fearing Riley's Animals Getting Ill Lemons In Some Tall Intelligent Cold Enemy Xilophone Picking Idiot Alex's Lonely Ultra Dumb Obscure Can In Our Uncensored Son

Next: Next


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 14, 2016)

No, Elephant. X-rays Try.

Next: SPACEBAR


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 14, 2016)

Selling Phosphorous Air Cooling Elephants By Amy's Rhino.

Next: GIMME A LIKE


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 14, 2016)

Go inside my moat, eat and leave it kinda evil.

Next: A Small Kitten


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Sep 19, 2016)

A Selfish Man Access Last Layer KIlominx, Intriguing Training Toddlers, Even Now.

Next: Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. Lasagna.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 21, 2016)

My Mother's Molten Mud, Molten Mud's Mother Melts, Melts Molten Mother's Mud, Meanwhile My Molten Mud's Mother Melts My Mother's Lungs And Sucks Amy's Goat's Nailed Ants.

Next: OH I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 26, 2016)

Oh Hey. I Did It. Did I Try?

Next: CITY


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 27, 2016)

Cyo Is Too Young

Next: ZEMDEGS


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 30, 2016)

Zebras Enter Mongolia. Dugongs Enter Guinea Slowly

Next: DUGONG


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 30, 2016)

Diligently Unhand Gaudy, Obnoxious Nubian Ghosts

ANTHROPOMORPHOSIS


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 2, 2016)

Armenians never tell heroic Romanians only parts of many official rulings. Peace hides only so it's seen.
Next: heroic


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 2, 2016)

His Enemy Ran On Ill Cops.

next: SCHIZOPHRENIA


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 3, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> His Enemy Ran On Ill Cops.
> 
> next: SCHIZOPHRENIA


Schnauzers cheer homeless iguanas. Zebras only park horizontally. Rats elect random Indian attorneys

Next: Schnauzers


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 3, 2016)

Sick Calm Hens' Nostrils Are Under Zebra Ears Ringing Silently.

Next: VERITASIUM


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 3, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Schnauzers cheer homeless iguanas. Zebras only park horizontally. Rats elect random Indian attorneys
> 
> Next: Schnauzers



that is not an acronym of "SCHIZOPHRENIA", instead it's an acronym of "SCHIZOPHRERIA"


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 6, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> Sick Calm Hens' Nostrils Are Under Zebra Ears Ringing Silently.
> 
> Next: VERITASIUM


Very Elegant Rodents in Texas Are Seeing I'm Unbelievably Marvelous.

Next: METSSUCK


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Oct 7, 2016)

Many Elegant Trains Stop, Surprisingly Under Crazy Kangaroos

GEARSHIFT


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 16, 2016)

Good Ears Are Some High Intensity Fired Trains

STOLEN


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 17, 2016)

So Two Olives Lure Elephants Near

Next: BIOLOGY


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 18, 2016)

B: bye
I: I should go to bed
O: okay
L: bye

Next: A

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 18, 2016)

A good night to you Justin.

Next: SLEEP


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 18, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> A good night to you Justin.
> 
> Next: SLEEP


*S*hut down the 
*L*ess important bodily functions like 
*E*ating, 
*E*vading, and 
*P*rancing.

next: LIGHT


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 18, 2016)

Lousy Incondescents Gain Heat Thoroughly

Next: ENERGY


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 18, 2016)

Electrons, Neutrons, Elements of Reality Gain Yugely.

Next: SWITCH


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 18, 2016)

Suppose walruses ingest tea chemically, Harold!

Next: Suppose


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 18, 2016)

Shoot, understanding purple penguins' oral sounds (is) easy

Next: FOREHEAD


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 19, 2016)

Farting over Randy's ears holds (an) extra attribute (to) Democracy

Next: EARS


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ears Are Really Sweet.

What?

Next: WHAT


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 19, 2016)

What he am? Think.

Next: OXYMORONIC EXISTENTIALISM


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Oct 22, 2016)

Other Xylophones Yawn Mindlessly On Racist Octagons. Ride Onward; Never Inject Crazy Entrepreneurs. X-Man Is Surprisingly Trained, Even Near Talking Iguanas. A Lumberjack Is Striking Metal.

Next: LUMBERJACK


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Oct 22, 2016)

Link's umbrella might be envious, Rover jumped a cliche king.

Next: PIZZAISGUUD4U


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 22, 2016)

Paul inhales zebras. Zach asks "Is (it) safe". "Great umbrellas use 4 utilities"

Next: UTILITY


----------



## Anubis (Oct 22, 2016)

Umbridge tells Intellectual Lessons intelligently 'Till you (die)


Next: JEANS


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 22, 2016)

John eats ants next (to) Sam.

NextANTS


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Amazing narrative (to) the story

Next: narrative


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 23, 2016)

Narwhals anticipated rails really are the independent vials exponentially!

Next: NARWHALS


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Oct 23, 2016)

Never accelerate Ryan when Hank annihilates Larry's snail

Next: CROSSF2LOLLPLL


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Oct 23, 2016)

Corners Radiate Original, Sandy Substances Forward. 2 Layers Of Lasting Liability Permutate Lingering Lightbulbs.

Next: RADIATION


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 24, 2016)

Remove All Drinks In A Tavern, I'm Offended (by) Nourishment

SPECTATOR


----------



## Anubis (Oct 24, 2016)

Surprising perspective can take away the opportunity (for) reporters 


Next:

PHOTOS


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Oct 26, 2016)

Pyraminx Horrors Optimize Trained Ocelots Seasonally 

Next: VARASANO


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 26, 2016)

Varasano and Roux and Sandwich and No Ortega

Next: DELIVERY


----------



## DTCuber (Oct 27, 2016)

Don't even lie. I very enjoy every ratchet yam.

Next: ADVERTISEMENT


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

A Drag, Very Exciting, Ridiculous Time Is So Excellent My Elbows Now Talk.

Next: TABLET


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 27, 2016)

Try and bury Larry enclosed tightly

Next: SCHOOLSUCKS


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 27, 2016)

So cool hair over on Latvian soil underground cave king school.

Next: DONTASK


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 28, 2016)

Dang Olympians Never Take Anything Seriously, Kids.

GAS MASK


----------



## Tycubing (Oct 28, 2016)

Geese ask some malicious and scary kwestions

KWESTIONS


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 29, 2016)

Kanye West eats seven tacos in only nine seconds. 

PLASTIC WIFE


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 30, 2016)

First off, jeez Kanye, slow down.

Pianos like Alex's sorta try in canon. Why in Fire Emblem?

Next: MY MOUTH IS ON FIRE.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 30, 2016)

Maybe Your Month Of Utmost Terror (is) Here, I See Over Ninety Freaks In Resident Evil



Matt11111 said:


> jeez Kanye


*Jeez Yeez

Next: PERMANENT INK


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 2, 2016)

Pry Edges, Right? My Arm's Numb. Exit New Tents in New Kilimanjaro.

Next: PERSON


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Pry Edges, Right? My Arm's Numb. Exit New Tents in New Kilimanjaro.
> 
> Next: PERSON


Please Erase Rude Skrubs, Oh No!

Next: QUIZZACIOUSLY
i'm not sorry


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

Questions. Unbelievable. I'm Zebra Zemdegs. Ah, Carson, I Owe U Some Long Yo-Yos.

Next: CUBS


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 3, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Questions. Unbelievable. I'm Zebra Zemdegs. Ah, Carson, I Owe U Some Long Yo-Yos.
> 
> Next: CUBS


Cut Up Big Strawberries

next: WIISPORTS


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 3, 2016)

We're In India, Seeing People Of Rajkot, Theni, Surat.

(Yes, those are all real places in India.)

Next: ANGLE


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> We're In India, Seeing People Of Rajkot, Theni, Surat.
> 
> (Yes, those are all real places in India.)
> 
> Next: ANGLE


A Not Great Light Eraser

Next: DATBOI


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dry apples, torn bananas, overkill I-fruit (shoot, there's a fruit that starts with I, but I can't. Remember. What. It. Was. To Google. Ice cream fruit. OK, sure, let's go with ice cream fruit)

Next: PHONE


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Dry apples, torn bananas, overkill I-fruit (shoot, there's a fruit that starts with I, but I can't. Remember. What. It. Was. To Google. Ice cream fruit. OK, sure, let's go with ice cream fruit)
> 
> Next: PHONE


Please Have Over Nine Elephants

Next: CHRISTRAIN


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 6, 2016)

Cool Hammers Ram Into Siberian Trains. Rain and Ice Now.

Next: SANDWICH


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Cool Hammers Ram Into Siberian Trains. Rain and Ice Now.
> 
> Next: SANDWICH


Scared and Noticeably Dank Warlocks in Cambodian Hospitals

Next: DANKMEMES


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Nov 7, 2016)

Did a new Kelloggs meet Eddie's mom's exercise statue?

Next: BADABABABAIMLOVINIT


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 7, 2016)

Bullets and Doors and Bullets and Bullets and Bullets and Introverts. My Leg's On Very Interesting New Insect Tests

Next: WORD


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 7, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Bullets and Doors and Bullets and Bullets and Bullets and Introverts. My Leg's On Very Interesting New Insect Tests
> 
> Next: WORD


What's Over Ryan's Desk?

Next: WHATAREYOU


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 11, 2016)

Well, How About Today All Residents Enjoy Your Own Umbrellas?
(I am a gold brick, as you can see.)

Next: WEILONGSQUAN


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 11, 2016)

GoldCubes29 said:


> Well, How About Today All Residents Enjoy Your Own Umbrellas?
> (I am a gold brick, as you can see.)
> 
> Next: WEILONGSQUAN


What Even Is Life, Occasional Non-Greek Queens Up All Night?

Next: MULTIBLIND


----------



## Matt11111 (Nov 15, 2016)

My Ulna, Larynx, Tibia..... In BorderLands I'm Not Dumb.

Next: ISTHATCHEATING?


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Nov 16, 2016)

Igloos Surrounded Today Horrify All Traces Containing Hot Esophaguses And Trains In Nearby Grounds?

Next: INTERNET EXPLORER *buffering*


----------



## Boneless (Dec 2, 2016)

Interesting Naysayers Tie Everything 'Round Norwegian Elephants Today. Exposing Xylophones, Particularly Lazy Ones, Referring Exclusively Righteously *Blasphemous Undertakers Find Frogs Exquisite Really Informal Noodles Greenhouses*

QWERTYUIOP


----------



## SolveThatCube (Dec 6, 2016)

Quit When Every Robotic Tiger Yodels Under Infamous Ogre-like Penguins

INFAMOUS


----------



## kindard_ (Dec 7, 2016)

hey ben i met u at thailand championship 2k16

I Need Faz As My Offical Unicorn Seller.

THISACRONYMISPRETTYSHORT


----------



## vm70 (Dec 16, 2016)

The hatred in stupidity, always commonly represented, omits no yelling. Moreover, I solemnly prove righteous, eccentric trigonometry; the yaks should have one real truth.

Next: MAGNITUDE


----------



## kindard_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Magnetic (Gans) Air? God No, It's TU (too) Darn Expensive.

REDSIX


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ram
Eating
Dinos
Safe
Inc
Xta word

Next: WWWSPEEDSOLVINGCOM


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jan 4, 2017)

World Wide Weed: S Permutation. Even Exominxes Determine Some Obvious Lies, Via Infringing Non-Gigaminxers' Castle of Mf8.

Yep

Next: QIYIMOFANGESQUAN


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 1, 2017)

Quite Idiots Yell, In My Opinion, Fairly Anxiously "No Gold Elefants Sit Quitting Urinating And Necklacing!!!"


CANIGETMYFIRSTLIKEOFTWENTYSEVENTEEN


----------



## gerzytet (Feb 2, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> CANIGETMYFIRSTLIKEOFTWENTYSEVENTEEN


Capture A Noodle. Inferior Giraffes Eat Troublesome Moldy Yeast, Firey Iced Rockets; Sometimes Terrible Lemonade. I Know Edge Orientation For The Win. Every Norweigen Table Yells "Save Estimated Vintage Elephants, No Tables Even Estimate Numbers"

Next: Zhanchi


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 4, 2017)

gerzytet said:


> Capture A Noodle. Inferior Giraffes Eat Troublesome Moldy Yeast, Firey Iced Rockets; Sometimes Terrible Lemonade. I Know Edge Orientation For The Win. Every Norweigen Table Yells "Save Estimated Vintage Elephants, No Tables Even Estimate Numbers"
> 
> Next: Zhanchi


Ok then
Zebras have all non comp heavy igloos
Next: "aolong are stupid"


----------



## gerzytet (Feb 4, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Ok then
> Zebras have all non comp heavy igloos
> Next: "aolong are stupid"



An Old Lost Oracle Never Gives A Really Educated Statement. Terrible U-Perms It Despises.

Next: QQ MWAAWR AOIRTAHJDJS


----------



## MentosCubing (Feb 5, 2017)

gerzytet said:


> An Old Lost Oracle Never Gives A Really Educated Statement. Terrible U-Perms It Despises.
> 
> Next: QQ MWAAWR AOIRTAHJDJS


Queen Queenie must win at a World Reading Association-organized Illegal Read-a-thon to amaze her judge's DJ, Severus.
Next: "Severus the DJ."


----------



## virginia (Jul 18, 2017)

Slap every variable evenly. Rough up snakes that hate everyone's digesting juices.
Next word: FELIKSZEMDEGS


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2017)

Fight Every Lumpy Igloo's Kooky Spider, Zeroing Eliminates Mediocre, Dog Emergency Group Surveys.
Kooky isn't even a real word and It makes no sense at the end.

Kooky


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 19, 2017)

King of Orangina Kingdom Yoke

Next word: peanuts


----------



## asacuber (Jul 19, 2017)

Posh Eggs Ate Nuts Under Twisted Shoes.

Next: meow


----------



## Kaptain Kook (Jul 19, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Posh Eggs Ate Nuts Under Twisted Shoes.
> 
> Next: meow



Mason egged olegario's woman.

Next word: xylitol


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 23, 2017)

Kaptain Kook said:


> Mason egged olegario's woman.
> 
> Next word: xylitol


Xtreme yellow little iguanas teach old lady's

Next: Xtreme


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 25, 2017)

Xyzol Transferes Rad ElectroMagnets Energetically.

XYZOL


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 20, 2017)

Xylophones yell zealously over lyres

Next: giraffe


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 21, 2017)

Gandalf Is Really Aggravated From Fat Elephants 

Next: YOU SHALL NOT PASS.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh my word

Yolanda ordered umbrellas

Sam hates attending little league

No one talked

Princes are seriously stubborn

Next word: jazz


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 22, 2017)

Jamaican cuber
Antony brooks solves with
Z
Z

Next: Clock is lit.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 23, 2017)

Carolina lakes often contain krill - interesting shrimp

Lou is thankful

Next: total solar eclipse


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 24, 2017)

Thecubicle Or The Alternative Like Speedcubeshop? Obviously Love A Ridiculously Excellent Cube Loyalty Idea. Please Save Everything.

Next: thecubicle.us


----------



## heyitsconnor (Aug 29, 2017)

they have every cube, u buy it. clowns like eating up stairs

Next: Gans Air SM


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 29, 2017)

Gray airplanes never seem apparent

Ian ran some more

Next: speedcube


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Sep 12, 2017)

Super perfect extra epic distracting cat by ears

Next- XingHen


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 12, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Super perfect extra epic distracting cat by ears
> 
> Next- XingHen


The word was speedcube not speedcbe anyway

X-rays in naughty gorillas halt effectively nits

Next: moyu mofang jiaoshi cubing classroom MF3RS speeding speedcube magic cube fidget cube educational puzzle toy


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Sep 12, 2017)

Massive omniscient young umbrellas manifest other friends and nullify giant jungles into an old sandy hole in cheese, under blue international normal glass considering learning another silent secret retailer or oval moons' meaning for 3,000 really small steps pending extraordinary extravagant dances in nails' games spending pink energetic energy during crises under boring extraterrestrial magnets and gaining infinite coffee coming under binary expressions' findings in death game's extremities to catch unintentional bias ending especially dead unicycle's chances at the international oracle's news allocation like purple uniforms zooming zealously like especially tall orange years.

Next: Syzygy


----------



## heyitsconnor (Sep 13, 2017)

Super yacht zeroing yetis going YOLO

Next: Feliks is number two now


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 18, 2017)

Forty eels learned I killed seven infant seals, none understood my barbaric exercises. Randy told Walter "Ordway never ordered water.

Next: Make an acronym out of the previous posters words.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Sep 21, 2017)

Mary ate Kate's eggplant

And now Anthony overreacted 

No young male ostriches use towels

Often, Fred thinks helping elderly people rather eternal

Various interesting orange umbrellas sit patiently

Olives smell terrible

Esther ran suddenly without offering Ralph due sentiments

Next: word SINGULAR


----------



## Umm Roux? (Oct 15, 2017)

Seriously, I never get Un-Lucky at rubiks

Next word: Noodles


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 2, 2017)

Sweet signature @Umm Roux? 

Nobody often oozes dudes less enough socks

Really


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 2, 2017)

Reality ever alludes lazy Lola Young

Next: reality


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 3, 2017)

Roasted eggs add long information to yo-yo

Moyu


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 3, 2017)

Mary's otter yowled unceasingly

Next: otter


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 3, 2017)

Oscar's Tent Turned Evil Ruthlessly 

Next:MoHuanShoShuChuWen


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 4, 2017)

Moms Often Hate Underground Apples, Not shampoo. How odd, shoes head. Underpants can hate underpants. Wanna eat nice.....



Sub ten


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 4, 2017)

Seven users beat ten evil narwhals

Next: red bull Rubik's cube world championships


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 5, 2017)

Rubiks ended drastically but under level laptops rescued us but Isabel's kids sent cubes. Under budget eggs wanted overly radical luggage doing curling. Ham after miniscule pilots insisted on nagging sandinos helmet innovating people's sacks.

Next:this is waaaaaaaaaay too long


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 6, 2017)

Thelma has interesting socks. Isaac sold whales. Angry ants advance across an Apple, Ape's apartments, and Arizona. Yolanda ordered Oliver leggings, offering Nona grapes

Next: this is getting out of control


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks, his irony sucked. 
I swear, getting eggs today to ingest, never glows. 
Oh, under there. Oh, forgot. 
Central Oval Naval Tank, ran over London.

Next: Another world record single?


----------



## ypermcuber (Feb 28, 2018)

A nice oblong teraminx has eaten rice. Wads of red lollipops dance. Radical eclairs continue opening rhizomes daffily. Sheds in Nebraska gloat luckily. End.

Next: Strange fans of clock


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 3, 2018)

Since the reporters are not gaining evidences. Fish are not scared, of flying. Creates lots of confusing knots.
Next: Make an acronym out of the previous poster's word


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Mar 4, 2018)

Menstruation and kinky edibles are not allowed. Cranky rapists obscenely nuzzle your mom. On Uranus, the older females terrify hot elders... Public rapists eat very icky old urine, seeping past on some tables. Every rapist sits worriedly on romantic dimples.

Next: antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Hazel (May 24, 2018)

A nun talks in Dutch in Spain, excecuting Spain's tall, able bodied linguists, seldom holding my entire native traditions and racing in a non islamic sand mansion.

Next: Unicorn!


----------



## Swagrid (Aug 9, 2018)

Undefeated National Interest Can Overcome Red Non-cubers.

NEXT: switch


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2018)

Slightly Wry Intellectuals Integrate Chinese Helicopters

next: Crestfallen


----------



## Sion (Sep 2, 2018)

Crazy Ravens Eat Stewed Turnips And Light Luttefisk Every Night. 

Next: Discombobulation


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2018)

Drake's Intense Sycophants Create Overwrought Musical Breaks Over Beats Using Language And Trade Insults Over Nothing.

Next: Pinnacle


----------



## SM cubing (Nov 12, 2018)

P: I
I: can't
N: do 
N: acronyms
A
C
L
E

Next word: do pinnacle again i don't rly care


----------



## Kumato (Nov 13, 2018)

Peaceful Internally, Nah, Not Actually, Crying Lots Everynight

*Incomprehensibilities*
Good luck (;


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 2, 2018)

Kumato said:


> *Incomprehensibilities*


 
In Netherlands Cubers Often Move Puzzles Really Easily, However Every New Speedcuber Is Buying Illegal Lube In The IJsselstein Ecstasy Store.

Next: Next


----------



## Hazel (Dec 3, 2018)

A Crow Runs On Nasty, Yucky Men

Oreo


----------



## Kumato (Dec 3, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> In Netherlands Cubers Often Move Puzzles Really Easily, However Every New Speedcuber Is Buying Illegal Lube In The IJsselstein Ecstasy Store.
> 
> Next: Next


Complete madlad...

Oreo: Often recreate especial omelets

Next: *thyroparathyroidectomized*
(I'm killing this thread am I?)


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2018)

Too Hot! Your Red Octopus's Pants Are Really Average. This Horse's Yogurt's Really Oily, I Declare. Electrons Can't Talk, Or My Insect, Zack, Eats Dirt.

Next: Antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## CubicOreo (Dec 4, 2018)

A Newt Took Izzy’s Dish. Izzy Saw Each Sparrow Take A Bite. Little Insects Saw Her Mourning. Every Newt Taunted A Rat. Izzy Ate Nothing In Su Mañana.

(Su Mañana = her morning)

Next: America


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 4, 2018)

Ahhhhhhhhh, OK I'll post mine too (unofficially).

At Night The Insane Dive Into Smelly Empty Septic Tanks And Burn Luggage In Seedy Hotels. Many Eat Nothing Tasty And Really Insane Are Now Into Social Media


CubicOreo said:


> A Newt Took Izzy’s Dish. Izzy Saw Each Sparrow Take A Bite. Little Insects Saw Her Mourning. Every Newt Taunted A Rat. Izzy Ate Nothing In Su Mañana.
> 
> (Su Mañana = her morning)
> 
> Next: America


----------



## Kumato (Dec 5, 2018)

America: America Means Emergency Rituals In Causes' Affluence.

*Axiomatizations*


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 22, 2018)

A Xylophone is only musical at times, in zoos and the Indian Ocean near Seychelles.

Next: Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch (yes it's a word).


----------



## 1001010101001 (Dec 23, 2018)

......................

I


----------



## Kumato (Dec 23, 2018)

Tony Fisher said:


> A Xylophone is only musical at times, in zoos and the Indian Ocean near Seychelles.
> 
> Next: Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch (yes it's a word).


Ok, give some time, I'll do it now


----------



## Kumato (Dec 23, 2018)

Lame Lucas, another negotiator failing at impersonating Richard. Poor William, losing leprechauns, gathering witches. You neglect George, you lament Leanne. Go or grab every reindeer yourself Charlie. However, we youthfully ran neglecting domesticated rats, obviously, because William lost leprechauns last Liechtenstein aviation national Thursday. You singularly, secretly insult Lucas in other German operas. Go oppress George, or, challenge Herbert.

Audible


----------



## Leery (Dec 23, 2018)

Amy Understands, Despite Ian's Bad Learning Experience

Polaroid


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 24, 2018)

Please, only let amy ride on indianapolis district 

next: helicopters


----------



## Kumato (Dec 24, 2018)

Hexagons exist lately in competitor's octagons, putting triangles extremely, really sharp.


----------



## Leery (Dec 24, 2018)

Kumato said:


> Hexagons exist lately in competitor's octagons, putting triangles extremely, really sharp.



What's the next word?


----------



## Kumato (Jan 2, 2019)

Kappa


----------



## Hazel (Jan 29, 2019)

Kreative Artists Plan Paper Art ?

Clock


----------



## SlugSolver (Feb 1, 2019)

Chickens love other chickens keenly.

NEXT: PewDiePie


----------



## Kumato (Feb 3, 2019)

Parent enjoying weather dies, I expected peanuts in earrings.
That's hard...

Xylophone


----------



## AwesomeARC (Feb 10, 2019)

Xylophones Yawn Like Oxen Producing Highly Objectionable Noises Excellently

Next: CONSEQUENCES


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Mar 21, 2019)

CI'm in school i dont want to do this
O
N 
S
E
Q
U
E
N
C
E
S

Next word: JIGGLYPUFF


----------



## adsuri (Mar 26, 2019)

John, I good gamed like your papa's uninteresting fun fair

Lolwat





Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 17, 2019)

Some unforgiving person emerged rigorously 'cause a lillipad is falling rapidly around grass. If lizards irritate some turtles in colonies expanding x-ray powers intelligently, are lizards in dumb openings causing imps outrageous upward suspicions?

Wow that took forever 

SEEFOPH not CFOP


----------



## adsuri (Apr 17, 2019)

See? Eggs Eat Fried Omelets Popping Heads. Not Over Time!! Cross F2L OLL PLL

Cuber


----------



## SlugSolver (Apr 20, 2019)

Can Underwear Be Eternally Red?

tuttminx


----------



## Skittleskp (Apr 20, 2019)

today under the tree my insect needed x-rays

PewDiePie


----------



## Kumato (Apr 21, 2019)

Subscribe to People Exists Wonderfully, Dying Is Exceptionally Peaceful In Existence.

jazz


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 8, 2019)

Jumbo Ants zoom zigzags
Coke


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2019)

Bump. COLL’s old killer ebay.
Petrus


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 14, 2019)

Person Eats Trees' Radish Using Soap

Journal


----------



## White KB (Nov 18, 2019)

Jews on under Napels and laughing

(I don't know... Jews?)

Next word: Banach Tarski Paradox

EDIT: It's fine if you double it as that _is_ the nature of the Banach-Tarski Paradox...


----------

